# How to see bad sectors in XP ??



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,
I know the new name of SCANDISK in 98 is CHKDSK in XP. But  with SCANDISK in 98 , we could also see the bad sectors , which is unavailable in XP.
Actually the problem is my kingston pen drive has got bad sectors( I know it coz the data gets corrupted quite often and only reformat helps), its in 5 year warranty but to get it replaced I need to show my dealer that it has bad sectors coz earlier when I took my corrupted pen drive to him , he formatted it and said its working fine. Now I wanna show him the bad sectors , I m using XP SP2 , how can I do that ????


----------



## satyamy (Feb 12, 2007)

me too want to ask same thing...........


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

Try this guys *www.microsoft.com/resources/docume...proddocs/en-us/app_disk_logical.mspx?mfr=true


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 12, 2007)

^^we know this , but what we want is to see the bad sectors  visually on screen ,  just like in SCANDISK.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,Will a 3rd party software do?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 13, 2007)

yeah ,sure anything will do.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok,I ll try to search it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 13, 2007)

ok , lemme make it bit easier for ya. I need anything which shows/confirms/proves that my pen drive has bad sectors.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

see if one of these help(try the freewares first)
*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Search/disk_repair_W1.html


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 13, 2007)

^^ sorry to say but it didnt helped.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 13, 2007)

try this *www.vicman.net/dir/42241/Download-Hard-Drive-Mechanic.htm


----------



## Eazy (Feb 13, 2007)

Get the freeware HD Tune from www.hdtune.com and in this run the error scan - this shows a visual screen of the HDD's surface being scanned and shows the bad sectors.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 13, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I know the new name of SCANDISK in 98 is CHKDSK in XP. But  with SCANDISK in 98 , we could also see the bad sectors , which is unavailable in XP.
> Actually the problem is my kingston pen drive has got bad sectors( I know it coz the data gets corrupted quite often and only reformat helps), its in 5 year warranty but to get it replaced I need to show my dealer that it has bad sectors coz earlier when I took my corrupted pen drive to him , he formatted it and said its working fine. Now I wanna show him the bad sectors , I m using XP SP2 , how can I do that ????



Scandisk is a DOS utility, you need to boot to DOS to get it worked. For that either use a DOS FDD or CD. Boot to DOS and from the A prompt type A:/>scandisk/s c: or c:/>scandisk/s this would run a surface scan on c drive with pictorial representation just like you want. However I am not sure if DOS would recogonise the pen drive letter, try that out, if it does you can run the scandisk on your pen drive as well.


----------



## ismart (Feb 13, 2007)

see this:*www.housing.hawaii.edu/resources/support/chkdsk.htm
__________
Below is the list of links to download software to diagnose, fix and low level format your harddisk.

Please download the software according to your hardisk brand.

IBM(Hitachi)
*www.hgst.com/hdd/support/download.htm

Seagate
*www.seagate.com/support/disc/utils.html

Maxtor
*www.maxtor.com/en/support/downloads/index.htm

Fujitsu
*www.fel.fujitsu.com/home/drivers.asp?L=en&CID=1

Samsung
*www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/utilities/index.htm


Western Digital
*support.wdc.com/download/index.asp


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

I think *chkdsk /r* will detect the BAD sectors.
U can also try 3rd party utilities, like:

Everest Home edition
Partition magic
Norton disk doctor
Disk checker
Drive health


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 13, 2007)

@vimal , ur hard drive mechanic is giving  extended memory handler error. My HDD is 250 GB.
@Eazy , ur software is good.
@sam9s, I can do it ur way , but it will not detect my pen drive, so of no use.
@ismart , thanx but I already have those tools , and they dont dont serve the desired purpose.
@vishal , ur method will check and remove bad sectors automatically , but will not tell if there were/are bad sectors in the drive.


----------



## ismart (Feb 16, 2007)

your question is the best one..and i will try...


----------

